# Question about painting car bodies...



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey guys,
I am usually an avid monster modeler, but I am taking a break and building a funny car. The Mummy Machine. Anyway, I haven't built a model car in about 38 years. My question is regarding the painting of the body. This is a styrene kit. Can I just spray the body with a can of "lacquer" or do I need to prime it first? Does lacquer melt styrene? Just wondering because last time I tried painting a car I sprayed the body with gloss black "enamel" and ruined it. I've never used spray "lacquer" and wanted the lowdown on using it to paint a car body. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Just as a matter of course, I prime everything. I generally find the finish on most plastic doesn't hold paint well, regardless of what kind of paint I'm using.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

But will lacquer melt styrene without a primer coat?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

There's no yes or no answer to this. It depends on the styrene used in the kit, and it depends on how "hot" the lacquer is. For this reason, if you don't want to prime, use a spare bit of sprue from the kit to see how your kit reacts to the lacquer. If you want to play it safe, then you can simply prime it first - this is what I do so I just don't have to worry about it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

rat salad said:


> Hey guys,
> I am usually an avid monster modeler, but I am taking a break and building a funny car.


Are the monster kits styrene or rsin?? I ask simply becuase on any styrene kit you'll want to remove any mold release agent by washing the parts with liquid dish soap and water so the paint will stick better, primer or no primer. 
If you don't already know that is.:wave:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree with Scott. I use primer on every body I paint. It just makes for a better result. I might skimp on that step with enamels, but I NEVER take a chance with lacquers. I've had some problems in the past with them when I didn't prime them first, so I just prime before shooting lacquer as a matter of course.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! I bought some Mystic Emerald lacquer and lacquer primer today! Wish me luck!
:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

good luck! let us know how it goes for you


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I use the Testors Automotive lacquers, both spray and bottle, with no problem regarding affecting plastic. They are specially formulated for plastic and dry quickly, usually witin an hour or so without priming. Tamiya spray lacquers are also very good and will not craze the plastic.


----------

